# Trying to make a change in Canadian pet store regulations, I need ideas



## Sarah Jonesy (Jan 15, 2020)

Hello everyone,
I live in Canada and have been researching a lot into laws and regulations for pet retail stores. I have been having a lot of trouble finding much here. I've been very sick of seeing the animal treatment in some of the stores in my area. So, i am researching to see if i can find a way to use laws and regulations or other strategies to make a change. 
I understand that other people in this forum are from other areas and other countries. I would just like to hear everyone's input and ideas on what I could do to do. 

For example, I have been to many stores here that are housing their rodents in cages that are far too small. This one rabbit was about a quarter of the size of its cage, hardly able to move around. I also see countless enclosures for rats and other rodents with wire wheels or wheels that are far too small. I do understand that most pets are there for only a few weeks at a time before bought but this does not seem right to me at all. 

What are your experiences and thoughts?


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

I suppose there way around it is 'its temporary accommodation'. While it's cruel and inhumane and not setting a good example to potential customers and owners the only way around it imo is saying temporary accommodation.

Studies have suggested that small cages have a negative impact on various animals. But again, temporary accommodation.


----------



## Sarah Jonesy (Jan 15, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> I suppose there way around it is 'its temporary accommodation'. While it's cruel and inhumane and not setting a good example to potential customers and owners the only way around it imo is saying temporary accommodation.
> 
> Studies have suggested that small cages have a negative impact on various animals. But again, temporary accommodation.


Yeah I had a feeling that was the reason for it being acceptable. I just pet stores employees and owners would work more on setting a good example and using proper accommodations as well as selling pet products that are actually safe for the pets. For example the critter trail cages, I believe I've only seen two cages from that company actually suitable for hamsters which they market their products for. I see that the purpose is to be appealing to children and making a lot of sales through that. I feel like there should be some kind of regulation on that. I know there are bigger problems in the world right now but I still get worked up about this.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sarah Jonesy said:


> Yeah I had a feeling that was the reason for it being acceptable. I just pet stores employees and owners would work more on setting a good example and using proper accommodations as well as selling pet products that are actually safe for the pets. For example the critter trail cages, I believe I've only seen two cages from that company actually suitable for hamsters which they market their products for. I see that the purpose is to be appealing to children and making a lot of sales through that. I feel like there should be some kind of regulation on that. I know there are bigger problems in the world right now but I still get worked up about this.


On YouTube there is a youtuber called munchie and she talks in great depth about this and she runs her own rescue. Maybe worth a binge watch if you haven't already .

It's pretty sickening but educating one person at a time is our only current option. No point arguing with the staff as they don't make the decisions. Maybe write to the companies and sellers regarding it?


----------

